# Choosing a camera.



## lydiaababyy (Dec 5, 2011)

Currently have a Sony a200 camera but I want to get a canon so it is easier to find lenses and other accessories, but I'm nit sure which one to get. Of course I'd love the Rebel xsi but I'm liking the xti and xs as well. What are other good canon dslr cameras?


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 5, 2011)

What is your budget? Those are all outdated cameras you won't find new today at the very least. Although if you have a budget of next to nothing they may be great options...


----------



## lydiaababyy (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm going around to used camera stores looking for a bundle of some sort. I think my budget would be between 300-400. I don't want a brand new one. Just a good reliable canon


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 6, 2011)

For your budget you can get into a fairly decent camera if you look. The local used stores may not be your best bet. Adorama or B&H both have a used department. KEH.com is a great resource for used gear and so is ebay. 
I know I am pushing the hell out of your budget with this, but it's so much more worth it and will last so much longer for you... It's new-refurbished and it's only about $150 over your budget 3818B018AB Canon EOS Rebel T1i EF-S Digital SLR Camera - Black - with 18-55mm Lens - Refurbished
MUCH better abilities AND it's not used so it's going to have a longer shutter life. Plus it's abilities are a huge jump from the ones you are looking at. 
I found that without spending any time searching...


----------

